# Milchglaseffekt in Gimp?



## hauke1981 (2. Juni 2008)

Hi,
kennt einer ein gutes Tut in dem der Milchglaseffekt gut erklärt wird. Hab ein Tutorial für Photoshop gefunden so wie es da beschrieben ist kann ich es aber leider nicht in Gimp machen. kennt einer eins wo erklärt wird wie ich in einem Foto ein Miclhglaseffekt hinbekomme

Grüße


----------



## Konstantin Denerz (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal hier: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonstige-tutorials/319444-milchglas-effekt-mit-gimp.html

ob das Tutorial gut ist, musst du selber entscheiden. 

Gruß Konstantin


----------

